# Snail dead?



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I put a ? Because her door has been tightly shut all day, but the fish are picking at her and there seems to be no response from her. Should I assume she is dead?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pull it out and smell it, if its dead you will know it. If it doesn't smell bad leave it for a couple of days and see if it comes out. It isn't unusual for snails to do that.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok... I was a bit worried that the gups were picking at it.


----------

